# One 'peculiarity' about pendulum cast..?



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

This video here:






Is it that I missed something important about pendulum cast until now?

Because as until I've seen this video I thought pendulum was done by performing outswing and inswing. But in this slow motion video it can clearly be seen that this caster does outswing than he does inswing, but after inswing he doesn't do outswing again, he does what it seems to be LOOP !!!????? Yes, he does circular LOOP two times and then after second LOOP he does powercast!

Now, maybe someone can answer: is it common to do pendulum this way or maybe they do it this way only in South Korea?? Or maybe I missed important basics about pendulum until now??


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I've found one more video:






Thanks to light sticker attached in the dark, trajectory of sinker is clearly visible. This caster also does TWO CIRCULAR LOOPS with his sinker before powercast...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

texas tornado


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loop de Loop, showing off his lead control.

This fella is has a nice fluid cast that is for sure, glad he is overseas and does not live in Buxton.

I will attempt this Loop de Loop on Jennettes this fall so I can get some feedback in RealTime.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Meh, this this South Korean style helped me to better understand this 'lead control' thing..

At least for about a year I've been trying to understand what Neil Mackellow is doing during his cast. Now after watching this South Korean videos I'm closer to that:






Although Neil's lead control before cast is even more complicated than that seen in South Korean videos...


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

That’s above and beyond a typical pendulum cast. I think there’s a British guy named Paul Kerry who invented this tournament variation. I’d personally be worried about the sinker smacking the graphite rod.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I decided to give this Korean Tornado casting technique a try in my front yard without releasing the sinker.

Verdict....

This loop de loop is the "Kind", it was actually fairly easy to load, did it on every attempt, even easier in fact to load than a regular pendulum for me. I think this is because you are never out of touch with the weight.

I tried this out first with some 11' Fenwick SurfSticks with 5 ounce Stingsilver and it felt awesome, the Stingsilver will go 180+ yards without a problem I believe with 15 pound test line even with a SurfStick.

I next did it with a 12'6" All Star 1509 using an 8 ounce sinker.
The 8 ounce sinker felt considerably heavier but still very doable. Will practice some more before I debut this cast on Jennettes and get it ingrained into muscle memory.

Will try it with CTS 1307's but I feel the longer heavier rod will make it more cumbersome, perhaps with a shorter drop and 7 ounce pyramid sinkers.

Granted there is no appreciable wind in my front yard but I am confident I can make this work in areas or piers that have enough room to go back and forth with the sinker before you transition to the forward cast.
*
I thank the OP for showing me this new "Korean" Style.*


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Looked closer at the 1st video and realized cast I was practicing is somewhat different as I am dropping straight back and then pivots 90 degrees to my left side and then pivots 180 degrees to my right side and then from the right side apogee it travels back over my left shoulder and the sinker does a mid-air loop into the forward cast.

May have to get someone to video it, perhaps MoyockMan or GolfPRo when I get to the OBX beaches because this cast is going to get a DrumBait on out there...


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Lol, I am glad I've been of help..😀
(Just be careful, this trajectory apears awfully suspicious to me because it goes forward and backlash very close to your head..)

Here is one more video where trajectory can be seen clearly:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

That cast video looks a bit too dicey for the me.....

If you look at the John Holden produced beach pendulum cast video that shows in the screen after you play the last video you posted, that is my normal pendulum cast I do when fishing, it does not take up much room and you can do it at night.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The term "pendulum cast" does not have one clear-cut definition. Typically there will be an outswing, an inswing, a particular path or "arc" that the sinker travels through and then a power stroke. High-swing, mid swing and flat arc (or any where in between) are all pendulum casts. The cast shown here is a version of a flat arc pendulum. One of the first guys that I know of to use this style to great effect is Angel Villipando. The secret to distance is learning to put the rod (and hence the sinker) through the largest arc that you can generate, accelerating and finishing with a burst of power and speed late. Any of the pendulum styles are/can be effective, you just have to find what works best for you. It is by far best to learn how to hit the rod properly BEFORE adding the complications of a swinging sinker.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

^Yes, I understood that by now. Last winter I was practising only OTG sidecast and direct carp cast. Didn't make any serious effort in pendulum. As you said, there is no much point in doing pendulum if one hasn't mastered OTG. In addition to that, even OTG makes me mad because I noticed some casters (especially Italians) do OTG in full side trajectory. Other casters do OTG by starting side trajectory but then suddenly they straighten it just before power stroke. As I am newbie, all this makes my head full of confusion.....

As of now, I was able to reach 120 yards by using direct carp cast. My OTG goes well beyond my carp cast but the problem is that I was not able to hit OTG over 100 yards with 13 foot rod and 4-5 ounce sinker. The reason is not that I was not capable of handling heavy rod. I simply stil haven't aquire some protective gear for my fingers!!!! I tried to hit OTG over 100 yards but that's the limit where my naked fingers cannot bear tension any more. I feel I could make 140, 150 or maybe even 160 yards, I have technique and strength but first I need to buy some protection finger gloves.... I have no problems with carp cast because I use long drop hence low rod compression which doesn't hurt my fingers. However I noticed that sinker flies very low when using long drop during carp cast. That scares me a bit because I really wouldn't won't to hit back of my head with 4 or 5 ouncer.... My point is that long distance casting although may be fun is basically very dangerous thing and should be taken extremely seriously!!!! Especially if using real baits and heavy lures!!!!!!!! So, I am not rushing into it. I rather take small steps forward!!!!..…..

Btw, I am using only spinning reels by now. Planing to get into conventional this winter!


----------

